# The Official New York Knicks Summer League Thread



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> First thing I have to say is Anthony Roberson's got a clip.
> Dude missed one shot all day. He got off the bus on Friday and has done nothing but hit shots. While you're watching Gallo tomorrow, keep an eye out for No. 2, that's Roberson, a 6-2 guard from Florida. Had bids with Memphis, Golden State and Denver. Just couldn't stick. Might at the very least get himself an invite to training camp if he carries this over into games.
> Can't stop being impressed with Gallinari. Summer League practice MVP. _I mean we tawkin' practice!_ Berman's already got him as his early favorite for Rookie of the Year. But in all seriousness, he's definitely tougher than the usual Euro. Big Brandon Hunter, at 6-7 and 266, was banging him hard during the scrimmage and Gallinari kept going back at him. Foul. Foul. Foul.
> _Andiamo, Gallo!_
> ...


http://weblogs.newsday.com/sports/basketball/knicks/blog/

Like I said in the previous Summer League thread, watch out for Anthony Roberson his game fits D'Antoni's system. I wouldn't mind keeping him on this team.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

7/14/08 vs Cleveland...MSG will air it at 4:00PM. Ha Ha, I'm off today so I'll be able to sick back and watch it, for those who can't get their Knicks fix today, it sucks to be you. :nah:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Roberson could make a great bench guard, which would be even more useful if the Knicks trade Nate away.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> 7/14/08 vs Cleveland...MSG will air it at 4:00PM. Ha Ha, I'm off today so I'll be able to sick back and watch it, for those who can't get their Knicks fix today, it sucks to be you. :nah:


I work from home, so I can see it too! 

Unless my wife gets back from work early and we have to do couple stuff...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I will be watching this too because I'm off today.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Chandler looks good so far, he picked up from where he left off from the last few games of last season. They are interviewing Crawford right now, he is excited about the new system, and has been working on his game in the off season. Roberson looks good as well, like KAS stated, wouldn't be a bad player coming off the bench.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Chandler looked great today. Gallo looked good after that putback dunk he had. Roberson is a pretty good shooter and he let it be know today


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Chandler was unstoppable, has some sick moves & a untouchable turnaround J. 

Gallinari started slow, ended extremely strong, sick putback dunk & ..damn, the kid can handle the rock for a player 6'10.

Balkman had atleast 4 blocks, but was only credited with 2. he doesnt look like hes worked on his jumper at all, and couldnt hit a FT. didn't look like he wanted the ball, don't know if he'll be in NY to start the season with d'antoni.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ I felt that Balkman spent too much time watching Dennis Rodman videos... Late career Rodman.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Very very happy about Gallo's debut. Guys he is effing 6'9 and doctors are saying he is STILL GROWING. If he gets to 6'11 area and push up the ball like that, the NBA is in trouble. How many centers/PF can guard a guy who is running down the court and bringing up the ball like that. Love it!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> ^ I felt that Balkman spent too much time watching Dennis Rodman videos... Late career Rodman.


Balkman is too busy in the club (Mars) shaking his ***, instead of working on his jumper.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Ugh, yes. Remember when NBA players felt like they had to at least try to develop their games?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> Ugh, yes. Remember when NBA players felt like they had to at least try to develop their games?


Yeah, I'm really disappointed with Balkman's performance... He should be at least going for some jumpshots now. 4 pts, 5 rebs, 2 blks... not great, especially since it's summer league. I don't understand why they still won't let Mardy play the point full time, they keep playing him at off guard... and why can't Nate let the young guns develop? The dude is in no need of summer camp!


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

how about anthony roberson as well, the kid deserves a shot after today's performance


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nate needs to go away.. :azdaja:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knick vs Spurs Summer League Game 7/16/08. Galli isn't playing in this one, he is out with a sore back.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Balkman looked better starting vs. the spurs. opened the score for the Knicks on the first bucket off a set play, directly for balkman. a curl off the man & quick crossever in traffic for the layup. looks like he worked on his handle, and hit i think 4-6 FT before going down with an ankle sprain. his best asset is rebounding the ball & leading the fast break with that versatility.. couldnt be useful in D'antoni's running afterall.

after that the Spurs dominated and ran away with it, Nate couldnt shoot, Chandler couldnt get on track.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ I couldn't really get into watchng it South, I had studying to do, so I only could watch bits and pieces.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Nice win by the Knicks tonight against Phoenix, but the player I'm left impressed by was Robin Lopez.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What did he do?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He went for 15 and 9, and just looked BIG. 

Chandler had the best game of anyone, scoring 31 to go with 12 boards, but it was Lopez that really looked ready to play that way against regular NBA competition.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ I missed the game KAS, too much on my plate right now. Glad to see Chandler continue to have a stellar summer league.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

As far as the game itself went, you didn't miss all that much, aside from a couple of guys playing well. Summer league...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> As far as the game itself went, you didn't miss all that much, aside from a couple of guys playing well. Summer league...


I personally thought it was one of the best summer league games I have ever seen. Lead changes and a good overall game for the knicks. Chandler is a beast! He actually made ESPN top 10 plays((#3)) with his block and one handed ally-hoop from mardy collins in transition after the block.:clap:


----------

